# Canning inside in the winter



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Silly question - can I use my propane 'camping' stove inside in the winter to can on? I know it will smell, but are the fumes not safe to use inside?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What does the manual say? If you don't have one, check online. Personally, if it's running on propane, I would think it would be ok, as kitchen stoves are run indoors.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I wouldn't think it would be much different than cooking on a propane cook stove in the kitchen


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a risk of propane bottle leaking and the fact that you have up to 20 pounds or more of propane in your home :run: For those who have propane stoves or heat, the propane is stored outdoors. This doesn't include the fumes...no way would I ever use one in my house!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fill a spray bottle with very soapy water, dishsoap and water. Spray where the hose connects to the bottle and the stove to check for leaks. If it bubbles you know you have a leak. Thats what they do when hooking up new gas appliances and also how the gas company checks for suspected leaks. Other then that I think I would probly crack a window to make sure there is some fresh airflow.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I always thought propane stove canning was for outdoors during summertime, in fact I have a friend who does that constantly. But I'd never use one indoors!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

like said make sure there are no leaks. can away no problem. just dont do it in a very small enclosed room.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you have a shed, or garage to use it in.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Well all good advice above but also, Get a CO2 detector. How airtight is your house? My house is full of drafts and i wouldnt think twice about doing it as long as there is no propane leak ALTHOUGH your burner is probably not effecient enough to be rated for indoor use so it will put out some CO2. A shed or garage would end up being heated up by the burner and are usually not as airtight as a house.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks all - I'll use it in the garage instead. Safety aside, I'm thinking the smell would bother me too much inside the more I read what you all wrote.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

If it is made for outdoors the keep it outdoors, quick story:

I wet out of state for Christmas to visit family, we are all in my Grandparents mobile home and just finished Christmas dinner. My uncle brings in his little camp stove to show me, it says it can burn almost any fuel. He sets it on the kitchen floor and lights it, it has very large flame and it would not turn down. I see it is leaking fuel (kerosene) onto the floor, just then the fuel ignites on the floor. My uncle throws the stove into the sink (burning himself) another uncle hits the fire on the fllor with a shirt which splashes the fuel onto my pants and it ignites. I grabbed a small fire extinguisher off the wall and was able to put myself and rest of the fire out. I have been a firefighter for ten years and I would have bet thet the house was going to burn down and if it wouldnt have been for the fire extinguisher that was hid between the fridge and the microwave it would have. Do NOT use outdoor appliances inside


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'v used my 2 burner propane stove inside in the vwinter canning pork and beef with the pressure canners . use common sence and normal caution nessary for these jobs . in my far from airtight cabin there is no danger of using up all the oxigen all went well no problems


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

why wouldn't you just use your regular kitchen stove ??


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Helena said:


> why wouldn't you just use your regular kitchen stove ??


Because I have an All American canner and an older flat top stove. Weight issues aside, the burner isn't large enough to cover the under side of the canner, and the edge of the stove makes it so you have to push the canner farther off the burner. I have to use the camp stove unfortunately. It is just too cold/windy/wet to do it outside safely this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

We would advise getting an electric burner to do your canning. If you are concerned about the durability of your "older flat top stove" and don't want to run the risk of the fumes, this is your best bet. Using appliances designed for outdoors (better ventilation) is a huge risk for you and your family.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We tried canning on a camp stove (the kind you see in campers). Could not get the temp up to use the pressure canner at all!

Works fine on the JennAir (propane as well). The camp stove just doesn't have enough "oomph" to get the canner where it needs to be.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Pony said:


> We tried canning on a camp stove (the kind you see in campers). Could not get the temp up to use the pressure canner at all!
> 
> Works fine on the JennAir (propane as well). The camp stove just doesn't have enough "oomph" to get the canner where it needs to be.


Ours is a Camp Chef 2 burner stove with legs - works great! It is like this http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12634812&gsidynamic=GooglePLA-_--_--_-SKU-12306149&camp=CSE:GooglePLA:12634812:12306149:-:-


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CottageLife said:


> Ours is a Camp Chef 2 burner stove with legs - works great! It is like this http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12634812&gsidynamic=GooglePLA-_--_--_-SKU-12306149&camp=CSE:GooglePLA:12634812:12306149:-:-


Oh, that's much newer and fancier than ours. We got ours via Craigslist. It's probably from an early 1970's pop-up camper.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Pony said:


> Oh, that's much newer and fancier than ours. We got ours via Craigslist. It's probably from an early 1970's pop-up camper.


It was right about $100 locally and I love that I can fit 2 full sized canners on there if I want. The legs make it a great height also to sit in a chair outside and watch the flame and pressure. Seems really sturdy!


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Pony said:


> Oh, that's much newer and fancier than ours. We got ours via Craigslist. It's probably from an early 1970's pop-up camper.


Stoves in RVs (any size and/or type) are low-pressure stoves. They take forever just to boil water. A high-pressure propane burner is needed for canning. MOST (though not all) stand-alone camp stoves are high pressure. That is why the one you had didn't work.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

If your planning on using a propane bottle inside your house especially a 20lb bottle i would think twice. Why firstly propane bottles such as 20lb bbq bottles or any bottles for that matter should never be used or stored in a house. Why? When propane leaks out of a 20lb propane bottle and ignites it will expand in an explosion 170 times its volume. Hence tearing your house to shreads, people who have stored them in basements and had them leak have had 2 story house blown 6ft off their foundations.

Ive been a fire fighter for 17 year and will have to say, bringing a bbq burner or any burner not made for indoor use into your house is just stupid. Do it on your porch, or in a garage with the door open. And if you do decide to do it keep a fire extinguisher handy, and make sure you have an escape route, because if something does go wrong. Ive been to bbq fires on back porch and they will spray flames out of rotten hoses.

If you want to chance loosing a home, do it at your own risk. Propane burners its not so much the co2 hazard, as it is also the explosive pressure hazard. Even propane stoves i your houses when they usually leak, houses get destroyed. Because propane ignites amd expands pushing all the air aound it out.

Just a thought


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Propane doesn't leak if you handle it properly. As long as your hoses and connections are secure, it is not an issue.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I am trying to wrap my mind around the concern about " smell ". What smell?

We have a propane stove/oven and there is no smell. I have used propane camp stoves in tents, sheds, campers and there is no smell. I have a 2 burner camp stove on legs that hooks up to a 20 lb bottle that we have used inside. No smell. Had propane heat for about 3/4 of my life and no smell.

Any stove that can be used in a camper, travel trailer or a tent can be used in a house. And I have not seen a gas range that is vented outside. Ours is a year old and we never saw one that was vented when we were shopping .


----------

